# Midnight Snack



## Hamhock (Sep 22, 2012)

Can someone help me?

There are a pair of FA stories I remember but can't find. 

The first is a comic story entitled MIDNIGHT SNACK. It is the story of a 900 pound girl who is sent to a dieting asylum by her parents. She is use to everyone who sees her reacting with revulsion at the sight of her, but there is this one male nurse there that does not and she take an instant liking to him. The male nurse helps her cheat on her treatments. There is an anorexic woman there so when it time for their meals he switches them so the anorexic drinks the no-caloric concentrate and the girl eats the 3000 calories dinner; and he also treats her to a 3000 calorie "midnight snack." Finally, he reveals to her that he is a wealthy man who took the job at the asylum because he wanted to find the perfect woman -- a fatty like her. He asks her to marry him and during the night they leave. In the morning the staff find them missing and call the police. The police say they will do nothing about it since the girl is 18 (an adult) and went with the guy of her own free will.

Anyone here know where I can find it on the web? Google doesn't help.

:bounce:

The second is a furry FA series of illustrations. A vixen develops a manic liking for eating beginning with her downing 2 whole gallons of ice-cream. It influx a dairy material causes her breasts to swell and burst her bra. When this happens she only comments that bursting her clothes only meant there was "room for more [food]" and continues eating . Naturally she begins to get fatter. The panels progress showing her developing an unending appetite and rapidly growing gut. When she is at 1000 pounds her husband comments that "people will pay to see this." So he sets up a tent and charges admission calling out, "Come see the bottomless pit! She never fills up." With the income he is able for feed her even more, fattening her to unheard of size. The final panel shows her so fat that he uses her enormous gut as his bed.

Anyone here know where I can find it on the web?

:blink:


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 22, 2012)

Midnight Snack is by our own Ned Sontagg,you might want to contact him. Don't know about the other story.


----------



## Hamhock (Sep 22, 2012)

RVGleason said:


> Midnight Snack is by our own Ned Sontagg,you might want to contact him. Don't know about the other story.



Thank you.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Sep 22, 2012)

"Midnight Snack" was an adaptation of a story that originally appeared in the print _Dimensions_ credited to the pseudonymous "Willie Prader." It appeared as a comic in the second issue of an 80's era alt comic entitled _Renegade Romance_. I've seen it for sale pretty cheap on eBay (e.g., the first two issues available for $5.00 - the first is worth getting for a wonderful BBW front cover by Gilbert Hernandez.)


----------



## Coop (Sep 23, 2012)

"Willie Prader" huh?

I see what you did there.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Sep 24, 2012)

Coop said:


> "Willie Prader" huh?
> 
> I see what you did there.



Wasn't me that did it (though I know the writer who chose that nom-du-plume).


----------



## Hamhock (Sep 25, 2012)

RVGleason said:


> Midnight Snack is by our own Ned Sontagg,you might want to contact him. Don't know about the other story.



I contacted him. Sadly, the site where it HAD been was taken down long ago. It seems that it is not online anywhere anymore.


----------



## Britt Reid (Sep 25, 2012)

According to post #4 of this thread Ned Sonntag adapted to illustrated format the story, but did not write the original.

The actual author using the psuedonym Willie Prader was one time Dimension's contributor Stephen Kent Goodwin. He with his wife Kelly (no, not that Kelly) was at last report still happily enjoying life in California's Central Valley and running an old time music firm called Sound Traditions, found here.


----------

